# Looking for local small lease for bowhunting



## JCJ Bow 101 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am a bowhunter in hall county and do not have much time to hunt. I am looking for a small tract (50-150 acres) in Hall or surrounding counties to lease for bowhunting.


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (Dec 6, 2007)

hey man let me know if you find anything and need someone to go in on it with you i bow hunt only now and i don't have alot of time to hunt i live in oakwood.


----------



## JCJ Bow 101 (Dec 7, 2007)

If i find something i will let you know. In turn if you find anything would you let me now?


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (Dec 7, 2007)

i'll sure do it i have been needing a hunting partner for this area. my lease in putnam might be sold next year so i'm screwed.


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey, if y'all want to try and do an all bowhunting club, I'll try and find one... I live by Gainesville too... let me know if y'all find anything...


----------



## abdavis9 (Dec 8, 2007)

Guys, I would hate for another 15 people to say the same, but I would love to hook up with some bow only hunters on a small lease...I'll let you guys know if I come up with something..


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2007)

guy's i would love to find one also. my family owns land in madison co. but not enough for a club. keep me in mind also

john


----------



## CARDNUT (Dec 9, 2007)

Put me on the list......... I hunt bow 100% of the time.... Kind of hard to compete with a 30-06... .... I just prefer bowhunting strickly.. Is there anything better?....... Thanks.........NUT


----------



## JCJ Bow 101 (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like there are several of us with the same thoughts here. Something close and archery only. I am looking and if i find anything i will let everyone know. It would be great to have a small archery only club with everyone on the same page.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 10, 2007)

I would like to be in as well...i have some family land in forsyth but i would like to find a club....thats around the area as well.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 10, 2007)

so much love
























































just J/K guys hope yall find what yall are looking for/////good luck


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Dec 11, 2007)

With 7 people... if y'all are serious, we could probally find a medium sized lease, and start an all bowhunting club...

Don't need a big man/acre ration while bowhunting either....


----------



## CARDNUT (Dec 12, 2007)

I'M GAME!!! I've been waiting a while for something like that..... Name a place, a time, and a price......I'm there.............NUT


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (Dec 12, 2007)

i'm in on that lease idea


----------



## JCJ Bow 101 (Dec 12, 2007)

That sounds good. We have the people now what about the land? Im sure we wouldnt have any trouble filling spots if need be. Lets all keep looking and hopefully we can come up with something.


----------



## nmcc13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey me and brother in law also live here in Oakwood ga. we also are serious bow hunters iam game for a bow only lease.We have land in putnam county but it is not exclusivly bow.


----------



## nmcc13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Iam currently talking to a guy from Plum Creek paper company out of S.C. They bought all Weryhauser land in ga.


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (Dec 13, 2007)

nmcc13 where do you hunt in putnam i have land there to i also live in oakwood


----------



## nmcc13 (Dec 13, 2007)

I hunt off Occone springs road close too Rockville just across pea ridge rd.The land is off Pinkerton 200acres of great land 3 of us have 8 deer this year 2 good bucks.


----------



## nmcc13 (Dec 13, 2007)

Also we are talking about making our club bow only if we can find a little more land around.


----------



## hillboy (Dec 13, 2007)

would be interested as well


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey guys I am a bud of BAMAs and I would like to get in on this one.
I am also very good at talking with people so if needed I would be willing to do the talking.
There is a few spots in the south end of Hall CO I will check in on if I am in.
Just need to find out what you guys want to put in $$$ and how many are serious so I can go and talk to people and have a answer when asked and would  we do food plots and so forth. people who are going to lease there land what to know how many people what are we going to do with the land and such I think you guys get the idea


----------



## JCJ Bow 101 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am very serious about a bow only club and have one more with me for sure. I would like to do food plots and food sources. land size  and members would dictate price. Some where around $500. each. South Hall would be perfect.


----------



## Matthews Hunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Me and my brother in law would also be interested especially in Hall County. Please let me know. We both live in Murrayville and would be able to put alot of work into somewhere close. Let me know as soon as you find out something. PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## CARDNUT (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm very serious......!!! ..........$500 a piece price is pretty good...... I'm from Acworth ga but can get down when I want to. I'm good with planting, tractors, fertilizers, etc........ Biggest thing for me is keeping by rules!!!!..........................NUT


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 14, 2007)

Yall have a whole club with no land...
Good luck guys!
If I hear something, I will let ya know for sure!


----------



## JCJ Bow 101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Kill EM All, are you going to check on the land in South Hall? I live in Flowery Branch so if you need assistance or someone to go with you let me know.


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Dec 18, 2007)

JCJ Bow 101 said:


> Kill EM All, are you going to check on the land in South Hall? I live in Flowery Branch so if you need assistance or someone to go with you let me know.



Me and KILL EM ALL live in Flowery Brach... I talked to a guy the other day while I was headin up to G'ville... he had some land.. but not enough...

I'm willing to pay 500-1000... all depending... who here is serious about some QDM?? I want a QDM all bow club... I'm pretty sure KILL EM ALL is QDM guy too...


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 18, 2007)

If it wasnt so far, id be interested as well.......


----------



## JCJ Bow 101 (Dec 18, 2007)

Me and my buddy would be interested. Would like to have a limit on does harvested also. Something reasonable.


----------



## georgiajoe (Dec 18, 2007)

2 more from flowerybranch interested if you find something and have room. Has anyone ever hunted the allen creek wma off ext 22 in gainsville that is bow only is it any good.


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (Dec 19, 2007)

ive hunted allen creek alot there are deer there but you better have alot of time and patience to hunt it its not  a drop in and shoot something you will need to scout and hunt hard


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 19, 2007)

I would be interested too...live on barrow/jackson co line.


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

well anyone come up with anything yet??


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some feelers out guys 
a 271 acers and the other 160 and a smaller one at only 70
all are very nice land just have to wait and here from them.
I talked to one of the land owners and he said he needed to think about it some more 
It will be a QDM for sure no ifs, ands, or butts about it


----------



## CARDNUT (Jan 2, 2008)

You are the MAN!!!........ Just let me know..........NUT


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah way to go kill em all would you mind sending me a pm when you hear something by the way anyone have any spots they need someone to hunt with them through the extended archery season?


----------



## JCJ Bow 101 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just checking to see if anyone found anything. I dont want anything to slip away.


----------



## jimineez (Jan 8, 2008)

Well guys, is two 25 acre tracts almost side by side too small?  The land is in East Madison County & I like the idea of archery only on it..
Also, the land is currently for sale in smaller tracts, so if one or 2 sold before next season, then it would be less than 25 acres per tract.  But, almost all of the surround land is big acreage, so it's not like there are competing hunters all over the place.
Let me know & we can talk details ... thanks, Jamie


----------



## bmason300 (Jan 10, 2008)

I would love to get in myself, I live in Banks Co. but work in Hall Co. I'm very interested in a bow only club.  Count me in.


----------



## jimineez (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, that sounds like a possibility, but I'm the owner of the property and looking to lease out the hunting rights 100%, not just find another member.  The land is $650 per year plus insurance.  Last year that ran about $250, but if you can get it for less then go for it.
Also, I'd like to limit the number of people on it since it is only 50 acres, but certainly you can have a partner or 2 to help cover your expenses.
Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## JCJ Bow 101 (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone got any new info?


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jan 16, 2008)

Still waiting to here from the land owners
One guy said he wanted to talk to his lawyer to make sure he could not get in trouble if something happened to one of the members on his land so that sounded good to me lets just keep our fingers crossed


----------



## CharrDad (Jan 16, 2008)

Cumming, GA bowhunter. I'm interested as well. Been looking for a while. Please keep us updated. I'm currently keeping my eyes open for land in Forsyth co. as well.

CharrDad


----------

